# Thoughts on desk jobs compared to manual labor?



## Dath (Mar 20, 2011)

So curious what ya guys think?
Take for instances calves,...id assume most work em twice a week because there constantly being used!
Now those who work desk related jobs have more physical down time then 
Those who work in the trades...im a Rodbuster its very physically demanding work and i wonder,if like calves  most guys in the trades would need to put in the extra work to benefit?


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 20, 2011)

I work in a very physical trade. (I end up working harder than I have to but gotta get work done LOL) I squat, deadlift and do calves. (It is rough if you get your legs sore for the next day) I do try not to "push it" on leg days too hard out of fear that I might leave myself useless. I have a funky build from the overtraining in some areas. (via work) For bodybuilding in my opinion a desk job is better twards building a "look" and it is easier to guage what you have trained and stressed. (in the gym not thinking what else you have done all day at work)  Plus in the office it is easier to get in your snacks and protein. Just my 2 pennies on the subject.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

If you are doing physically demanding stuff everyday you need to do less for workouts because you will over train otherwise. Desk job is better because to get bigger you don't need to workout all day you just need to workout really hard for 30-45 minutes and then the more rest you get the faster you will grow. Working all day is more endurance/cardio than anything else.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah but physical trade all day long will make you tougher.


----------



## Dath (Mar 25, 2011)

[QUOTE  Plus in the office it is easier to get in your snacks and protein. Just my 2 pennies on the subject.[/QUOTE]

This is true, little easier to keep on schedule.

Hateschool...thats exactly why i dont have to incorporate much cardio in my routines.

Ravager.....damn rite were tougher


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Yeah but physical trade all day long will make you tougher.


 
technically, body-building is about looking good not being tough

had enough of guys who weren't mentally tough enough to sit down and read a book puffin their chest


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2011)

desk job = eat less


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> desk job = eat less



+1.

+ older = eat less.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 25, 2011)

WHEN im working (fucking NYC labor unions blow) i shed weight like a mother fucker, and when i first started i gained alot of strength just by picking up certain things and doing certain motions over and over again, i havnt done the gym and work at the same time but i ever get some work this year (fingers crossed) ill be heading to the gym mon, tues, thurs, fri right after work with the same intensity i always do and see how my body reacts.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 25, 2011)

My work stresses calves and forearms enough, so those don't get targeted specifically in the gym.  Just about everything I work with is steel or iron.  The aluminum stuff is filled with steel and iron.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 25, 2011)

A lot has to do w/ balance in life. I spent a lot of time in school and I've been working a computer / desk job since the mid 80s. I get a cheap thrill out of solving problems and building elegant solutions. I also am able to go hit the gym, then, as a physical outlet from sitting all day, and also get to focus on just the pure satisfaction of lifting. 

I can imagine a physical labor-intensive job could produce a variety of wear & tear, in addition to lifting. Work doesn't always lend itself well to making time for things like "lifting w/ good form", "Periodization" etc -- you simply have a job and it needs to get done. I can see a bunch of repetitive motion type issues as well as potential for larger injuries like lower back pulls, etc. Granted a desk job has been the source of countless carpel tunnel issues (which I've been very lucky to have not developed), but the potential for larger issues is w/ the physical labor job. Throw on the type of energy expenditure you'd like to be able to do in the gym (at least I do...) and you've got potential for "overtraining" (aka under-recovery).


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 25, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> A lot has to do w/ balance in life. I spent a lot of time in school and I've been working a computer / desk job since the mid 80s. I get a cheap thrill out of solving problems and building elegant solutions. I also am able to go hit the gym, then, as a physical outlet from sitting all day, and also get to focus on just the pure satisfaction of lifting.
> 
> I can imagine a physical labor-intensive job could produce a variety of wear & tear, in addition to lifting. Work doesn't always lend itself well to making time for things like "lifting w/ good form", "Periodization" etc -- you simply have a job and it needs to get done. I can see a bunch of repetitive motion type issues as well as potential for larger injuries like lower back pulls, etc. Granted a desk job has been the source of countless carpel tunnel issues (which I've been very lucky to have not developed), but the potential for larger issues is w/ the physical labor job. Throw on the type of energy expenditure you'd like to be able to do in the gym (at least I do...) and you've got potential for "overtraining" (aka under-recovery).


 Sassy has it all


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Sassy has it all



Hey it all works out - my day job supports my lifting habit, and my gym time keeps me from losing my mind at the day job


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2011)

Some of the strongest guys i've ever met have been in manual jobs for 20+ years. They have a natural toughness and resliance built up over years of labour that you just can't replicate in the gym.

Thats not just building work, but farmers, steel workers, quarry workers...anything like that. My grandfather worked in steel for years and even into his sixties his hands and forearms were gigantic.

Most people in desk jobs start off with a huge disadvantage in the posture and muscular balance departments from sitting down hunched over all day. The downside for labourers is the sheer amount of energy they use all day outside of training, and generally not so many opportunities to eat.

I would say bodybuilding would favour a desk job, whereas manual work puts you ahead of the curves in strength sports. No question.


----------



## Dath (Mar 26, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> A lot has to do w/ balance in life. I can see a bunch of repetitive motion type issues as well as potential for larger injuries like lower back pulls, etc......throw on the type of energy expenditure you'd like to be able to do in the gym (at least I do...) and you've got potential for "overtraining" (aka under-recovery).



Finding the balance is key. Definately more prone to injuries because of the awkward positions u can find yourself in, and the winter reminds you of your joint pain.

Capt N....desk job-eat less....oughta save those plp a few bucks so they can spend it w the .                Sponsors 

Gazhole....my grandfather was a Millwright same old massive hands and arms!


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 28, 2011)

Deskjob = easier to make gains (except maybe on calves)

I use my brain all day though, I am exhausted by the end of it, but still can hit the gym with the proper stims.

I recognize that sassy chick from way back


----------



## Tomn (Mar 28, 2011)

Desk Jobs suck.  Office workers actually have a higher rate of back problems than laborers.  Would you really choose a desk job/labor job based on which is better for lifting?? lol...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Who said anything about changing jobs lol.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 29, 2011)

i learned a long time ago there is a huge difference between gym muscle and work muscle!!! that being said i try to keep an even balance between. Im a contractor so have a real demanding job at times i just put my fucking head down and do work bro


----------



## rezstyle (Mar 29, 2011)

From my experience desk job + higher salary  Always = weight gain.  At least from what I see here locally.  Another commonality I see in the "business world" is people tend to eat together....alot.  Always bigger meals, fancier restaraunts, etc.  I know I'm totally stereotyping both groups.  If you don't eat clean 100% of the time, I think it's easier to use up the energy doing physical labor.


----------



## M-Rods (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my desk job, i can eat as needed, never sore from work before hitting the gym, the gym actually helps clear my head from the day I had.

I find how I make my money isn't less tough, but smarter


----------



## 999 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dath said:


> So curious what ya guys think?
> Take for instances calves,...id assume most work em twice a week because there constantly being used!
> Now those who work desk related jobs have more physical down time then
> Those who work in the trades...im a Rodbuster its very physically demanding work and i wonder,if like calves most guys in the trades would need to put in the extra work to benefit?


 
Accountants and receptionist certainly have outstanding calves.

They should all be on an NPC/IFBB stage for crying out loud.





** Waits to see if OP picks up on obvious sarcasm **


----------



## M-Rods (Mar 30, 2011)

999 said:


> Accountants and receptionist certainly have outstanding calves.
> 
> They should all be on an NPC/IFBB stage for crying out loud.
> 
> ...


 

lol at the "whispered note" 

I sit in my office all day and my calves are 18", Genetics, my brother and Dad have good size calves, mine are bigger cause i pound them.  You have to punish calves, they wont respond to cute seated calf raises with 1 plate for 15 reps at the end of your leg day.  If you're not wobbling as you walk away from the standing calf raise machine, get back under it son, you're not fuckin done yet.


----------

